# any tips on keeping fruit fly culture alive?



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

have bought 2 fruit fly cultures and 1 curly wing culture and within about a week some had hatched, fed them to my frogs, then another lot hatched, thought i was doin well, then a day or so later nothing! all gone, what am i doin wrong? any tips on how to keep them?


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

Dont keep them to hot a good room temp is ideal. When your culture is buzzing use a few flies to start a new one. Mash up some bannana in a plastic cup.Push in a roll of cardboard or some rafia, cover with a cloth and off goes another culture. Dont let their medium dry out. Tip! wingless fruit flie cultures dont stay wingless for long!


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

A lot of people fail with FF because they allow the medium to dry out so keep it moist, i use dry Tescos potatoe flakes mixed with bran as this dosent smell as bad as rotting fruit also dont use the powdered smash as this can sometimes contain dairy products and will smell sour.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

thanks for the tips guys, i will buy some more flies and try what youve said! wish me luck! ive also managed to completely wipe out a whole culture of spring tail too! god knows how:lol2:


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

better spring tails than your prize lizard or mantis!


----------

